# What have you had on your cheat days?



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

What have you had on your cheat days?

I had my first cheat day yesterday and I had Risotto.

I'm still deciding what I should have for my next? maybe a few slices of pizza.


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

i double dare you to have a cheese roll. !


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

a spicy curry and nann bread


----------



## blutak (Jul 6, 2009)

dare lol,

have what you want when you want. Its a cheat day after all! I usually go to a restaurant and order a decent main and a desert. But my diet is in check 110% during the week..


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm with blutak - i usually have a meal out or will cook something carb based like a good sized pasta/rice dish.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

I usually eat loads of choc,ben and jerrys,pizza,curry...anything i fancy really lol


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Ben and Jerrys for me! (only £1.90 a tub at morrisons)

and a big plate of Sausage, Egg, Chips and Beans!


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

dixie normus said:


> Ben and Jerrys for me! (only £1.90 a tub at morrisons)
> 
> and a big plate of Sausage, Egg, Chips and Beans!


I know...got 4 tubs in the freezer haha


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

Wont it affect your gains/goals if you go mad for that 1 meal?

Are you trying to say I could have a full pizza and chips because I thought you still eat at a moderate.


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Cheat day for me yesterday,

Breakfast - 3 slices of toast, muller corner yoghurt, protein shake

Morning snack - 3 bananas, protein shake

Lunch - 3 bacon toasties, bag of crisps (and started feeling well guilty) lol

Dinner - went to Arbuckles and had BBQ chicken wings, chicken fajitas, 6 mozzarella sticks and a dime bar cake..... yum fcukn yum

I was so stuffed after eating out, I couldn't face anything for the rest of the evening.

Yesterday was a good day


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Pizza hut, 2 cnp bars, subway, ben n jerry's and cake.


----------



## JokaJJayy (May 9, 2009)

does nandos count as a cheat?


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

nlr said:


> What have you had on your cheat days?
> 
> I had my first cheat day yesterday and I had Risotto.
> 
> I'm still deciding what I should have for my next? maybe a few slices of pizza.


lmao are you being serious that cant be your cheat?


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

on my cheats i tend to go abit mad and have what ever i want. No matter what i eat by about wednesday my weight will always be what it was pre cheat


----------



## blutak (Jul 6, 2009)

JokaJJayy said:


> does nandos count as a cheat?


lol i guess it depends what side you have with it! and whether you eat the skin or not :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2009)

Some of these cheat meals dont really sound like cheat meals :lol:

Go to your local scabby pizza shop, spend 20 quid. :thumbup1:

A tub of ice cream doesnt really compare IMO :whistling:


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

i'm italian and love my risotto but im thinking about having a pizzahut with wedges and bbq next month


----------



## GTP (Jan 22, 2009)

The biggest bar of Dairy flippin milk chocolate I can Find.


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

I love a Chinese, indian or a nice fat lasagne with chips with a ice cream or cake after wards..oh i love it!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

nlr said:


> Wont it affect your gains/goals if you go mad for that 1 meal?
> 
> Are you trying to say I could have a full pizza and chips because I thought you still eat at a moderate.


nope eat what u want for one meal its the whole point to give ur metabolism a kick up the ASS

and do u have a cheat meal once a month?? unless u are quite alot overweight u dont need to wait that long!! most on here have a cheat meal once a week


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

I was really overweight @ 19st but now i'm 13.10 so I'm abit worried about cheating lol.


----------

